
Why hasn't anyone just automated twitter yet? There should be a twitter for people who don't wanna type, it just senses what yer doing. - floozyspeak

======
floozyspeak
well theres this...

<http://ifthensoftwarehq.blogspot.com/2007/04/twitteromatic.html>

But i dont really want to annoy people, just want an app to do the work for
me. Occasionally pester me with a "what are you doing" snags my url and
creates a post.

------
neurokinetikz
<http://neurokinetikz.com>

:)

